# PetCo Bettas



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Found these gorgeous boys in the PetCo by home. Absolutely depressed that my hubby would KILL me if I brought home another fish. They begged to be shared, though.

View attachment 179194


View attachment 179202


View attachment 179210


View attachment 179218


View attachment 179226


View attachment 179234


View attachment 179242


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Talk about spoilt for choice! such pretty colours. Such a pity that you weren't able to buy any of them though.


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

I know... T-T Maybe I can beg the hubby. They were comparatively healthy to others I have come upon in the past. The white Dragon had the most impressive amount of bubbles blown.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The second one saddens me. It looks like the fins are deteriorating and in the bottom of the cup


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the bettas who make bubble nests in their cups! It says something about their personality! I saw a few boys who had them in their cups a few days ago, I would have bought them except they were big flashy HMs who would be snapped up in no time!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

The marble? Yes.. I really wanted to take him home. I did demand his water at least be changed. A small favor I could manage for him.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

I love and hate betta shopping at the sametime. I love going out and finding that one special betta that just speaks to you but seeing so many in those tiny dirty cups makes me so sad. I stopped at a local pet shop that I haven't been to in years the other day. They have really gone down hill. They had 4 bettas, in clear dixie cups. They couldn't have had more than a cup of water each, if that, and the water they did have was really dirty and cloudy. 

I've seen some sit on the shelves so long that most of the water as evaporated and you know they are not being feed.


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

I also had pointed out a couple of CTs that looks really bad. Fin rot and bloat. The lady told me that there was nothing they could do save for putting him to sleep.. I had to leave then. Nearly cried.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

The white one looks a little like one of mine. I figured my husband would kill me for bring Opal home, but he didn't seem to care. Guess long as stay with bettas, not huge cichlids, he's ok with my fish. Mine lives in a 3 gallon setup with a filter.


----------

